# MFA NYU- COLUMBIA- USC.. and more



## giulia (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello everybody!! i'm an italian student, i'll be done with university in a couple of months, studied literature/art/philosophy/history but at the same time discovered a real passion for filmmaking, not only writing as i knew but directing as well..i applied to nyu and columbia MFA but i didn't get in and i'm thinking of re-applying next year, but i wish someone could help me to find out which are the best schools in the US (not only NYC) and wheather they require a lot of experience in filmmaking, and anything else you know about them!!

THANX EVERYBODY!

Giulia


----------



## fumshisa (Aug 25, 2008)

It seems a few names keep popping up: (not necessarily in that order.)

1. USC
2. UCLA
3. Chapman
4. Columbia
5. NYU
6. AFI
7. NYFA


----------



## dharmagirl (Aug 25, 2008)

fumisha has a good list, except I would know NYFA off of it.  It is not an accredited university.  They offer certificate programs but not legitimate MFAs.


----------



## Ard23 (Aug 26, 2008)

While they lose some points for not being in LA or NY, I'd throw UT-Austin and FSU up there as good MFA programs as well.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all.

I was thinking to apply for NYFA, as they ofer a generous grant.

But, thinking more seriously, I'm deciding between UCLA, NYU and USC.

Does anybody know more about the posisitve and negative points about these schools.

And, what is this about the NYFA? I heard before that the school it's a "waste of time and money".


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 17, 2008)

NYFA is more of a trade school than anything else.  They'll take anyone with money and a pulse, for the most part, so the determination and talent of your classmates may be in question.

However, like any program, it's what you make of it.  I'm certain good things can come from attending the program if one is determined that it be so.  

A simple search of this site will give you a wealth of information about the schools you speak of.  Use that as a jumping off point, then come on back and ask more specific questions.  The schools you are asking about are very different programs...


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Jayimess.

I know that the programs are very different.
Just asked because the NYFA was listed above.

Actually I'm a bit tired to read about NYFA. I believe i know a lot...
I'm looking for more information about UCLA and USC now. Would search for more informations on other topics.

Thank you.


----------

